# Eureka Mignon - Forum discount



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Our supplier line for all EUREKA grinders have improved and we are pleased to announce price reduction throughout the whole range.

Special Eureka Mignon Price for members - further £15 off

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Eurieka/Eureka%20Mignon%20Grinder

PM for a code


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Bargain price right there, how long is the offer on? Could need to get some funds together! Any other colours?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Chrome, yellow, black, silver, red, white, powder blue


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Edit. Did not see that VAT was excluded, still a good price, but not quite what I thought.


----------

